# Drag Racing (flywheel)



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a 1990 Nissan Sentra 1.8sgli

Im gonna start drag racing with it. There has been alot of aruguments between me and my dad as to the flywheel. He says you want a heavier flywheel and vice versa. 

Is it a good idea to get a lightened flywheel for drag racing and if so how much lighter?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

1. why bother drag racing a cracker box? it will NEVER be fast.

2. stay with a heavy flywheel. it will allow you to get off the line faster and you will make up more time off the line than accelerating quicker once you get rolling.


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> 1. why bother drag racing a cracker box? it will NEVER be fast.
> 
> If i wanted remarks about my car i woulda asked thanks you very much


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

2. stay with a heavy flywheel. it will allow you to get off the line faster and you will make up more time off the line than accelerating quicker once you get rolling.[/QUOTE]

Ok that i undersand cause the car will spin less but what abt later down the track i will gain what i lose spinning on the line due to quicker accelaration


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

He is not remarking about the car, he is merely stating the truth. 

It will take too much time/ money to make that car as fast as a more expenensive platform.


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

ok whateva if u say so. But this isnt abt my car this is abt the flywheel


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

okay, have fun. spend thousands on the car only to make it STILL slow.

we're only telling you this from experience man...


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

First.. Ok now let me get one thing straight here. IN south africa cars are way way over priced. and i am not xactley making alot of money so i am working with what i got. 

Second.. Ever since i first drove this car i have loved it and i always will love it and this car will get me into a 15 sec 1/4 mile brakcet N/A which in SA is very good for a fwd car. I dont care what other ppl have to say abt my car its not theirs ITS MINE.

Third..I posted this thread to find out abt lightened flywheels and so far i have just got alot of criticism abt my car. If you dont have any information abt flywheels for drag racing then i dont want to know abt it.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

don't get your panties in a wad. we're just telling you like it is.

and I already told you everything you need to know about the flywheel in the very first response.


----------

